# Tom Cochrane Immortalised



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom Cochrane's 'Life is a Highway' has been imortalised. It has been included in the latest release of,... MINI POPS !!!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I wish that song would just go away.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, it was also countrized by Rascal Flatts in last years movie Cars...:zzz:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

"Cars", a movie for kids that trivializes "Stockholm Syndrome":tongue: 

Andy


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> "Cars", a movie for kids that trivializes "Stockholm Syndrome":tongue:
> 
> Andy


Hahaha. That's a good one.


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought Tom Cochrane had broken up.
Wasn't he big in the 80's?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have this month's "Sound on Sound", read Big George's Big Mouth column and replace the British names with a who's who, scraped from the bottom of the of the "beaver pile".....very accurate and very sobering. I'd post the article but SOS charges for downloads now.....

Andy


----------

